# Two jobs in the wholesale pet supply industry..



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i was at a wholesalers place in richmond today..at number 5 road and bridgeport. 
they are trying to hire a warehouse worker..need to do all the invoices and scan etc ..orders..etc.. 
and..
a salesman job going around to stores getting orders. the thing with salesman is you dont increase sales..you could be ousted so im told..
of course knowing pet supplies is a bonus..and a car, good mannerisms, clean dressed..
need to be able to actually get to work..its posted on craigslist..he said out of 75 applicants one turned up for an interview..
im not guaranteeing its a great place to work..i just know they are short staffed. 

your welcome to im me for info..if your very serious .


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

awww my perfect job lol  just too far away

guess i'll keep doing my sales job as it is


----------

